

Google removing BBC link was 'not a good judgement' - schrofer
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-28144406

======
mullingitover
This was such a dumb move for the EU. Google would've been wise to simply
label the moronic censorship for what it was and completely pull all business
presence out of their jurisdiction until it was rectified. Giving them this
kind of concession is only going to encourage more courts to take stupid ideas
and run with them.

